# Best paint for metal



## ColeyS1 (17 Jul 2014)

Just wondering what people consider to be the best paint for an exterior bench. Its a freeby favour so don't want the expense of powder coating. Options are- 

I've got some red oxide and undercoat so would just need to buy exterior topcoat (perhaps 2 coats of hammerite ??)

Or just 2 coats of hammerite on its own.

This is the bench, so fairly straight forward painting job.






I've machined the new wood, just can't decide on the metal....

Cheers
Coley


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jul 2014)

I've read that QD90 is better than Hammerite.


----------



## gregmcateer (17 Jul 2014)

Hammerite or similar


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Jul 2014)

So hammerites still up there with the best !?
I wasn't sure if hammerite or similar was a inferior shortcut to the traditional primer, undercoat and finally topcoat.


----------



## -Matt- (17 Jul 2014)

If you can get hold of a small pot of Galvafroid, thats the primer (I think they do a 1ltr tin, might still be pricey but stored properly it will last ok). Its about something silly like 95% zinc, refuses to rust.

Top coat I'd reccomend (If you can get a small pot) Rustoleum's Alkathyne. Its hard wearing and holds a glossy sheen for ages.


Well you did say "best" 

Hammerite isn't technically paint, for all intents, it's closer to an enamel but for what you need it should be ok really!


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Jul 2014)

-Matt-":1wyqc0v8 said:


> If you can get hold of a small pot of Galvafroid, thats the primer (I think they do a 1ltr tin, might still be pricey but stored properly it will last ok). Its about something silly like 95% zinc, refuses to rust.
> 
> Top coat I'd reccomend (If you can get a small pot) Rustoleum's Alkathyne. Its hard wearing and holds a glossy sheen for ages.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I researched the rustoleum you mentioned and it does seem much better suited 
That galvafroid would have been ideal for something I made a few years ago. Instead I used galvanised spray in a rattle can and its all but worn off now. 

Cheers

Coley


----------



## -Matt- (18 Jul 2014)

Oh it really is better. I've just come out of a job where we restored 100 year old+ wrought ironwork, as well as fabricating new gates, railing, handrails and the like, and Rustoleum is what we settled on a few years ago after trying so many others.
They do a primer that compliments it also, which is also high quality.
Galvafroid was used maybe 40% of the time.


----------



## Flatlander (19 Jul 2014)

As regards Hammerite, since they changed the formula, its quality has become very poor.

One thing that I would recommend is the Brushing 2K that is used for boat hulls. I put some on the inside of a steel lawn mower chassis 3 or so years ago, its never even needed touching up as yet.


----------

